# Revell 1/96 Cutty Sark



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hi All. A couple years ago I built the U.S.S. Constitution. All said I think it took like 11 months. From there I swore I’d never, EVER take on another Revell large scale Clipper Ship.
Well right now I’m working on working on the Revell large scale Clipper Ship Cutty Sark. BTW, I’ll just mention in passing that it wasn’t until I painted the name plate that I realized its spelled Cutty Sark and not Cutty Shark.
But hey, I saw it in a small comic shop (Crazy Joe’s in Somerville, NJ – long since closed) for $15.00.
It was open and the guy said it was only missing a couple crewmen. Parts-wise that’s true but it didn’t include the chains and I’m not sure if all the instruction sheets are there.
If I recall correctly, the Constitution had 3 Instruction sheets. It had one for the Ship assembly, one for Rigging with sails, and one for rigging without sails. The Cutty only has 2 sheets; one for the ship and one for rigging. The instructions do get a little confusing. Has anyone done this kit and are there indeed only 2 Instrux sheets? If so, I’m supposing if you want to rig without sails you just skip over the steps that include sails in the illustrations and do the basic standing and running rigging (???).
Also, there’s the decals that came with this kit. After soaking for 20 seconds or so, just the slightest touch from the tip of the thumb turned them into eroded mush. I tried 3 different decals ad they were totally unusable.
Is this because the sheets so old?

Appreciate any feedback. 
Thanks - JB


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a Revell Cutty Sark, from the 70's (No scale. The box say it's 16" long when it's finished). The instructions are in booklet form and there are 12 pages of instructions.

The decals in my kit are long gone. From that long ago, they're surely useless, anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Decals can become brittle with age. Spray them with Glosscoat or Testors Decal Sealer


----------

